# Homemade snake racks?



## boomslang40 (Nov 4, 2006)

I know loadsw of you guys have homemade racking systems, and there probably is a thread for this, I just couldnt find it. I thoguht it'd be cool to have photos of everyones designs and tips, what not to do etc in one place?

XxX:lol2:


----------



## zukomonitor (Nov 11, 2007)

i found this??????? check it out

Building a rat rack


----------



## boomslang40 (Nov 4, 2006)

that looks so professional! and pretty easy to clean, tbh, the same principle with some modification could work for herps, wuith introduction of ehating, and even UV if required, hmmm


----------

